
Paid summer-internship for premed and medical students interested in radiology - naveen99
https://www.mdanderson.org/education-training/degrees-programs/summer-research-programs/summer-imaging-research-program.html
======
naveen99
if you apply and are interested in machine learning applications in radiology
or medicine, i'd be happy to be your mentor. -Naveen Garg

